# Palit GTX 760 JetStream 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2013)

Palit's GeForce GTX 760 JetStream comes with a large overclock out of the box, on both GPU and memory. This makes it one of the fastest GTX 760s reviewed today. The card also uses a dual-fan, triple-slot cooler, and Palit is only asking a $5 price premium over the reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## LTUGamer (Jun 25, 2013)

Older Jetstream cooler was one of the nicest cooling solution in the market. Now this one looks terrific... They shouldn't use brown color. However this is the first graphics card which matches with Noctua


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2013)

it's red, not brown, it seems to confuse the camera


----------



## LTUGamer (Jun 25, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> it's red, not brown, it seems to confuse the camera



Well it looks like light mahogany. Never mind. It still looks bad nearly golden center


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 25, 2013)

I think the only thing that will interest people here is how much the GPU can give once its privy to some extra voltage especially as likely buyers will be current 660 / Ti owners.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 14, 2013)

The overclock seems to be disappointing on these.  I was able to get my 7950 to 1100 from 800 on core, an almost 40% overclock.


----------

